# Sapper Greenfield Killed in Afghanistan- Jan/ 31/ 2009



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2009)

CBC NEWSWORLD reporting a 2 CER Spr was killed today in Afghanistan.

MORE TO FOL.....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2009)

Canadian soldier killed by bomb in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Saturday, January 31, 2009 | 5:08 PM ET CBC News 

A Canadian soldier was killed by a roadside bomb Saturday near Kandahar city, the military reported.

Sapper Sean David Greenfield, 25, was a combat engineer based in Petawawa, Ont.

He is the second Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan in 2009, bringing the Canadian military's death toll to 108 since the Afghan mission began seven years ago.

One Canadian diplomat and two Canadian aid workers have also been killed.

A bomb exploded under Greenfield's armoured vehicle in the Zhari district, about 40 kilometres west of Kandahar city.

None of the other soldiers in the vehicle was hurt, said Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, commander of coalition forces in Kandahar province.

Greenfield was part of a mission looking for Taliban supplies, and the soldiers did find weapons and bomb-making material, Thompson said.

"Today we grieve, but tomorrow we'll persevere," he told reporters. 

Greenfield was very fit and a singer and guitar player, Thompson said.

"He will be sorely missed."

Violent winter
The Taliban usually attack during the warmer months and have tended to lie low in the winter, but this year they have stepped up their attacks.

Eleven Canadian soldiers have been killed since early December, all in bomb attacks.

Coalition forces have gone after the Taliban hideouts and have been finding weapons. But the caches have been smaller than previous finds, indicating the effort to choke off the militant's supply line is working, Thompson said.

Greenfield was with the 24 Field Engineer Squadron, 2 Combat Engineer Regiment, serving with the 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2009)

Canadian soldier killed by IED in Afghanistan 
Updated Sat. Jan. 31 2009 4:43 PM ET


CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier was killed in Afghanistan Saturday as he participated in a major operation to locate bomb-making factories in Taliban territory. 

Sapper Sean David Greenfield, 25, was killed when the armoured vehicle he was riding in struck an improvised explosive device in the Zhari district, west of Kandahar city. 

"It is with a heavy heart that I announce that a Canadian soldier was killed today," Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, Canada's top military commander in Afghanistan, said in a statement. 

Greenfield was killed at the tail end of a joint operation with American and British troops to root out the Taliban's bomb-making abilities. 

"The mission in question was meant to go into a zone, the western part of Panjwaii and Zhari districts in order to go after specific Taliban compounds of interest, where we did find. . .bomb-making material and other weapons," Thompson said. 

The incident occurred as hundreds of soldiers fanned out over 20 kilometres, looking for Taliban weapons caches. 

The other soldiers in the vehicle were not hurt, Thompson said. 

Greenfield was a member of 24 Field Engineer Squadron, 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based out of Petawawa, Ont., serving with the 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. 


Thompson described Greenfield as exceptionally fit and said the young soldier recently completed a combat diver's course. He added that Greenfield aspired to join JTF2, Canada's elite and secretive special forces team. 


Greenfield was described as having a great sense of humour and someone who loved to sing and play guitar. 


A deadly winter 

The Taliban have kept up a deadly offensive throughout this winter, a new tactic. In previous winters the Taliban hid in the mountains to regroup in advance of fighting in the spring. 

Eleven Canadian soldiers have been killed since December, all in roadside bomb attacks. 

The Taliban claims the deaths are part of a new aggressive campaign aimed at coalition forces. 

Canadian military officials have attributed the deaths to bad luck and have dismissed the Taliban's claims. 


Improvised explosive devices (IEDs) continue to plague Canadian troops in Afghanistan. IEDs are responsible for more than half of all Canadian troop deaths in the country, which now total 108. 

Canadian soldiers have ramped up efforts to seek out IED materials in recent months. 

In early January, Operation Shahi Tandar (Royal Thunder), a joint operation between Canadian, British and Afghan troops, seized detonators, wires and tubes, and other bomb-making materials. 

Saturday's search yielded even more material that would be used to make IEDs. 

"The engineers went in and found what seems to be a bit of a false wall," Platoon Commander Lieut. Aron Corey told reporters. "In behind that were some spools of wire, the same type of wire that's used in IEDs." 


Thompson said that the weapon caches found Saturday were smaller than the ones they have found in the past. 


"The size of the caches that were found ... (are) not as spectacular as previous finds, which is certainly an indication that we're whittling it down," he said. 

"I can tell you that the intelligence we have leads us to certain areas. Tends to be the same areas; these people are creatures of habit. And when we go back, if we find that the stocks are lowered, then clearly they're having trouble re-supplying themselves." 







Sapper Sean David Greenfield is pictured in this undated handout photo. (THE CANADIAN PRESS / DND)


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Jan 2009)

More sad news.

What more can a bloke say.


Wes


----------



## Sarge Hill 677 (31 Jan 2009)

Please stand by for Repatriation Date and Timings


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Jan 2009)

RIP Sapper


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (31 Jan 2009)

Another sad day for everyone, especially for Spr Greenfield's family.  

My heart goes out to them and all of his brother beavers. 

RIP Sapper Sean David Greenfield  

Your job is done, now let us do ours!

Thank you.


----------



## karl28 (31 Jan 2009)

RIP


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2009)

News Release
One Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–09.002 - January 31, 2009

OTTAWA– One Canadian soldier was killed when his armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device about 40 km west of Kandahar City in Zharey District.  The incident occurred at approximately 2:45 p.m., Kandahar time, on January 31, 2009.

Killed in action was Sapper Sean Greenfield from 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based at CFB Petawawa.  Sapper Greenfield was a member of 24 Field Engineer Squadron and was serving with the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.

The remaining members of the vehicle crew underwent a medical examination as a precautionary measure and were subsequently returned to duty. 

The soldiers were participating in an ongoing operation when the incident occurred.

All members of Task Force Kandahar are thinking of the family and friends of Sapper Greenfield during this difficult time.  We will not forget his sacrifice as we continue to bring security and hope to the people of Kandahar Province


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2009)

The Final Inspection
Author Unknown

The soldier stood and faced God,
Which must always come to pass,
He hoped his shoes were shining,
Just as brightly as his brass.

"Step forward now, you soldier,
How shall I deal with you?
Have you always turned the other cheek?
To My Church have you been true?"

The soldier squared his shoulders and
said, "No, Lord, I guess I ain't,
Because those of us who carry guns,
Can't always be a saint.

I've had to work most Sundays,
And at times my talk was tough,
And sometimes I've been violent,
Because the world is awfully rough.

But, I never took a penny
That wasn't mine to keep...
Though I worked a lot of overtime
When the bills got just too steep,


And I never passed a cry for help,
Though at times I shook with fear,
And sometimes, God forgive me,
I've wept unmanly tears.

I know I don't deserve a place
Among the people here,
They never wanted me around,
Except to calm their fears.

If you've a place for me here, Lord,
It needn't be so grand,
I never expected or had too much,
But if you don't, I'll understand."

There was a silence all around the throne,
Where the saints had often trod,
As the soldier waited quietly,
For the judgment of his God.

"Step forward now, you soldier,
You've borne your burdens well,
Walk peacefully on Heaven's streets,
You've done your time in Hell."


----------



## MikeL (31 Jan 2009)

RIP Sapper


----------



## Takeniteasy (31 Jan 2009)

R.I.P Sapper


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jan 2009)

Well done, thou good and faithful servant. Matthew 25:21


----------



## Lil_T (31 Jan 2009)

RIP Sapper.   

Condolences to the family and loved ones.


----------



## AirCanuck (31 Jan 2009)

RIP Sapper.

God rest your soul.


----------



## fire_guy686 (31 Jan 2009)

Rest Easy Sapper.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2009)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the death of Sapper Sean Greenfield
January 31, 2009

OTTAWA— My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I were overwhelmed when we heard that another Canadian Forces soldier, Sapper Sean Greenfield from 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based at CFB Petawawa, was fatally wounded by an improvised explosive device while conducting a security patrol, 40 km west of Kandahar City. 

Attacks like these are ongoing and violence continues to rage in Afghanistan. The bravery and determination with which Canadian soldiers conduct their work and face terror on a daily basis is truly astounding. They are convinced of the importance of helping the Afghan people, of standing up to hatred, and of achieving security, which is an absolute necessity for reconstruction and human development in a country so filled with despair. 

Our hearts and thoughts are with Sapper Sean Greenfield’s family, friends and comrades in arms, as they have suffered a heartbreaking loss. We know their sorrow is inconsolable. On behalf of all Canadians, we offer them our sincerest condolences and our utmost respect for everything he so generously accomplished before he paid the ultimate sacrifice. 

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information 
Isabelle Serrurier
Rideau Hall Press Office 
613-998-7280
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2009)

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
31 January 2009
Ottawa, Ontario


Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

“On behalf of all Canadians, I would like to offer my deepest condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Sapper Sean Greenfield, an engineer who died today in Afghanistan when his armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device in the Zharey District. 

“We also wish a full and swift recovery to his four comrades who were injured in the same attack and thank them for their dedicated service.

“The Canadian mission in Afghanistan is a difficult one, but the Canadian Forces are making a difference in the lives of the Afghan people by maintaining security and stability that will allow the country to rebuild and look to the future.  

“The Government of Canada and all Canadians are proud of our men and women of the Canadian Forces who bravely give their all in support of this United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission. 

“Sapper Greenfield’s sacrifice will not be forgotten.”


----------



## Smirnoff123 (31 Jan 2009)

R.I.P Sapper   

I am confused though, were the others in the vehicle injured or not? 



> None of the other soldiers in the vehicle was hurt, said Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, commander of coalition forces in Kandahar province.





> “We also wish a full and swift recovery to his four comrades who were injured in the same attack and thank them for their dedicated service.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2009)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen


----------



## R933ex (31 Jan 2009)

rip sapper


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Jan 2009)

Statement
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the Death of Sapper Sean Greenfield
NR–09.006 - January 31, 2009

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan:

“I wish to express my heartfelt sympathy on behalf of the Department of National Defence to the family, friends and comrades of Sapper Sean Greenfield, who was killed today when his armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device in the Zharey District. Our best wishes for a speedy recovery are also with his four comrades who were injured in the same attack. 

These dedicated Canadians were engaged in an international effort to prevent the Taliban from once again plunging Afghanistan into a state of fear and chaos. This UN-sanctioned, NATO-led mission is a challenging one, but Canada and its allies will not be swayed from this noble cause.

Spr Greenfield selflessly gave his life in an effort to alleviate the suffering of the Afghan people. We will not forget his sacrifice.

-30-

Sapper Sean Greenfield was from 24 Field Engineer Squadron, 2 Combat Engineer Regiment, based at CFB Petawawa.


----------



## jollyjacktar (31 Jan 2009)

My deepest condolences to the family and comrades of Spr Greenfield.  A speedy and full recovery to the injured.


----------



## trencher (1 Feb 2009)

Can't believe it. R.I.P sean fellow friend and sappper. I remeber all the times and parties when we were in highschool.

I will see you on your final journey this week in pet.


----------



## DEVES (1 Feb 2009)

Rest In Peace Sapper Greenfield ...

Armored vehicle I wonder what type?


----------



## manhole (1 Feb 2009)

RIP........condolences to the family and friends.......


----------



## Marshall (1 Feb 2009)

RIP


----------



## Sarge Hill 677 (1 Feb 2009)

Repatriation of Sapper Greenfield

Tuesday 3 Feb 2009

CFB Trenton

Flt/ Timings 1400rs


----------



## geo (1 Feb 2009)

Rest in peace Sapper Greenfield

My condolences to Family, friends and comrades

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Feb 2009)

Derek said:
			
		

> Armored vehicle I wonder what type?


The green type.


RIP Sapper.  We sent you home tonight, much too soon.  You will be sorely missed.  We will never forget your family.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Feb 2009)

Sarge Hill 677 said:
			
		

> Repatriation of Sapper Greenfield
> 
> Tuesday 3 Feb 2009
> 
> ...


We sent him off tonight, knowing that you will give him a fitting welcome home.  


Thank you.


----------



## Snakedoc (1 Feb 2009)

R.I.P. Sapper Greenfield


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

Body of Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan begins journey home
Last Updated: Sunday, February 1, 2009 | 12:24 PM ET CBC News

More than 2,000 soldiers attended a ramp ceremony Sunday on the tarmac of Kandahar Airfield to honour the 108th Canadian solider to be killed in Afghanistan since Canada's mission began in 2002.

Sapper Sean Greenfield, 25, died Saturday after his armoured vehicle hit a roadside bomb about 40 kilometres west of Kandahar City in Zhari district.

He was a member of 24 Field Engineer Squadron, 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based out of Petawawa, Ont., serving with the 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment battle group.

Before comrades placed his flag-draped casket aboard a military aircraft for the final journey home, Padre Roy Laudenorio described Greenfield as a dependable combat engineer and diver.

"He was passionate in his love of music, playing the guitar and singing. His friendliness, his generous big smile, and his contagious positive disposition towards work will be greatly missed by his friends and section members," the padre said. Greenfield was killed during an operation to find the same kind of improvised explosive device that took his life, said Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, commander of Canadian and NATO forces in Kandahar.

Thompson said the multinational operation is necessary to help make the countryside safer for Canadian and international troops.

The general described Greenfield as an exceptionally fit soldier who recently completed a combat diver's course and aspired to join Canada's elite JTF2 special forces team.

Gov. Gen. Michaëlle Jean said she and her husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, were overwhelmed when they heard that another Canadian Forces soldier had been killed.

"Attacks like these are ongoing and violence continues to rage in Afghanistan. The bravery and determination with which Canadian soldiers conduct their work and face terror on a daily basis is truly astounding," she said.

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued a statement offering his condolences.

"The Canadian mission in Afghanistan is a difficult one, but the Canadian forces are making a difference in the lives of the Afghan people by maintaining security and stability that will allow the country to rebuild and look to the future," Harper said.

Liberal Leader Michael Ignatieff said he wanted to extend his "deepest sympathies to the loved ones of Sapper Greenfield and to the entire armed forces family."

"Canadians owe a tremendous debt to the men and women of our Canadian Forces for their courage and sacrifice for our country," Ignatieff said. "Our thoughts are with them on this difficult day."

Eleven Canadian soldiers have been killed since December by roadside bombs in Afghanistan. Greenfield was the second Canadian soldier to be killed in an explosion this year.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Feb 2009)

Body of slain Canadian soldier headed home
Updated Sun. Feb. 1 2009 10:44 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

The body of the second Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan this year is on its way home after a sombre ramp ceremony at Kandahar Airfield on Sunday. 

More than 2,000 soldiers, including American and British troops, bid farewell to Sapper Sean Greenfield, who was killed Saturday afternoon when the armoured vehicle he was riding in struck an improvised explosive device outside of Kandahar City. 

The other soldiers in the vehicle were unharmed. 

Greenfield, 25, was a member of 24 Field Engineer Squadron, 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based out of Petawawa, Ont., serving with the 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment battle group. 

He was taking part in a joint operation with American and British troops to root out the Taliban's bomb-making materials in the Zhari and Panjwaii districts. 

During Sunday's ceremony, Padre Roy Laudenorio described Greenfield as a dependable member of his regiment who loved his job. 

"He was passionate in his love of music: playing the guitar and singing," Laudenorio said. "His friendliness, his generous big smile, and his contagious positive disposition towards work will be greatly missed by his friends and section members." 

Greenfield is the eleventh Canadian soldier to be killed in Afghanistan since December. All have been killed in roadside bomb attacks. 

While the Taliban are usually quiet through Afghanistan's harsh winter months, militants have kept up a steady stream of deadly attacks against foreign soldiers. 

The Taliban claims the attacks are part of a new campaign against coalition forces. 

Canadian military officials have dismissed those claims and say that their successes at finding weapons caches have compromised the Taliban's plans. 

Saturday's operation yielded Taliban weapons caches that contained IED-making material. 

And in early January, an operation with Canadian, British and Afghan troops yielded a large supply of Taliban weapons and bomb-making materials.





The casket of Sapper Sean Greenfield is carried across the tarmac to a waiting trasport plane during a ramp ceremony in Kandahar, Afghanistan, Sunday, Feb. 1, 2009.





Soldiers salute during the ramp ceremony for Sapper Sean Greenfield at Kandahar Airfield on Sunday, Feb. 1, 2009.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Feb 2009)

RIP Follow Sapper   

CHIMO


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Feb 2009)

RIP Sapper Greenfield.
You have done your duty, now we must do ours.


----------



## tech2002 (1 Feb 2009)

R.I.P. Sapper Greenfield


----------



## SprCForr (1 Feb 2009)

RiP brother.

Chimo.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2009)

More photos of ramp ceremony here (ISAF Flickr feed)





Major General Mart de Kruif, Commander, International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) Regional Command South, and other troops deployed to ISAF RC South gathered on the flightline of Kandahar Air Field to salute fallen Canadian servicemember Sapper Sean David Greenfield on February 1, 2008.  ISAF photo by U.S. Navy Petty Officer 2nd Class Aramis X. Ramirez


----------



## AirCanuck (2 Feb 2009)

heartbreaking pictures.  Esp.  the ones with his comrades carrying him...

thoughts and prayers are with his family and comrades.


----------



## lovinmysapper (2 Feb 2009)

R.I.P Sapper Greenfield we Thank you and we will all miss you :'( 
God Bless your family .....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Feb 2009)

Media Advisory
Our fallen soldier returns home
LFCA MA 09-003 - February 2, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldier, Sapper Sean Greenfield, from 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based at CFB Petawawa, Ontario, returns home to Canada tomorrow.


Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.
When:   Wednesday, February 3, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.
What:    At the wishes of the family, media will not be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Sapper Greenfield was killed on January 31, 2009, when his armoured vehicle struck an improvised explosive device about 40 km west of Kandahar City in the Zharey District of Afghanistan.

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:
Interested media must contact Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, (613) 243-6358 (mobile), or at: mark.peebles@forces.gc.ca 

For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.
For all other queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811.


----------



## NavComm (2 Feb 2009)

He will be missed. Rest in peace Greener. I always said you have the voice of an angel.


----------

